# Cute Fly River Turtle Video



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Testing my iPhone 4 Video cam. MananaP aka Stephen's FRT.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pnts are awesome! especially little ones! 

what type of substrate is he using? i have mine in a tiled tank. was thinking of adding substrate, a nice piece of wood and some fish as tankmates.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks a little bigger now. Cute guy.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> pnts are awesome! especially little ones!
> 
> what type of substrate is he using? i have mine in a tiled tank. was thinking of adding substrate, a nice piece of wood and some fish as tankmates.


Not sure what his using but I think it's a crushed fine corals. To higher the ph.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Looks a little bigger now. Cute guy.


Eats a lot. The neck is super thick.


----------

